# Recycling old sheets - new mat



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

Mat in the making. Not sure how big it will get...probably till I run out of old flat sheets and duvet covers!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Great idea! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Clever!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have done this with old tee shirts! Hard on the hands, but lovely on the feet! Cats love them also!


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks great! I just finished one too but yours looks much better, lol.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I've always wanted to have a go at that! ... yours looks great!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks great, bet the feet will love it.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great idea .....yours looks lovely


----------



## jrfromne (Oct 4, 2013)

Really nice & a great idea to recycle rather than dispose of such useable material.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> I've always wanted to have a go at that! ... yours looks great!


Me too but always lazy not wanting to tear sheets in size needed for crochet :thumbup:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

That is awesome!!! Is there a pattern on how to do this?


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice . I made one this summer and it feels so nice on the feet.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Great idea - how to you do it?


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Really nice !


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

bevmckay said:


> Looks great! I just finished one too but yours looks much better, lol.


Thanks Bev. I tore the strips then overlocked them before crocheting the strips with 25mm crochet hook. It takes up quite a lot of material and is thick and sturdy. I like the bright colours and am happy with it.


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Me too but always lazy not wanting to tear sheets in size needed for crochet :thumbup:


The tearing is the easy part Kathy. I just never want to throw away unused and unwanted old duvet covers and flat sheets. They are great to use up and create something new and different, and can get quite addictive.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Love it. Always wanted to make one. How wide do you cut the strips? Is there a pattern?


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

Bubba24 said:


> Love it. Always wanted to make one. How wide do you cut the strips? Is there a pattern?


Hi Bubba, 
Sorry I do not have a pattern and can not even read crochet patterns. A patient once showed me how to just crochet round and round so I do not know the name of the stitch, but it is easy as. My strips are quite thick, folded double and overlocked one side. It takes up a LOT of material, is big and bulky....and unusual, and diffirent..and I love it! . It will last forever!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

What a good idea. It looks great. I have so many sheets...


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

I have been saving sheets for a project like this. Need to find some patterned or colored ones to add to the mix. I hate it when sheets get all pilled. Like sleeping on gravel. Glad I didn't throw them out.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

extreme said:


> The tearing is the easy part Kathy. I just never want to throw away unused and unwanted old duvet covers and flat sheets. They are great to use up and create something new and different, and can get quite addictive.


Well, I will have to give it a try :thumbup:


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Super!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

It's wonderful!

Hazel


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Like it a lot, it is on my to-do list... Thanks for sharing &#128522;


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Very nice it is on my list.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

I found one on creativejewishmom.com also you can find crochet with sheets.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Lovely- how wide did you make your strips?


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

extreme said:


> Mat in the making. Not sure how big it will get...probably till I run out of old flat sheets and duvet covers!


This will make a wonderful rug/mat! Mine is probably 20 years old and made from old sheets---machine wash/air dry. My dog loved it! It's still going strong!


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

JoanDL said:


> I have been saving sheets for a project like this. Need to find some patterned or colored ones to add to the mix. I hate it when sheets get all pilled. Like sleeping on gravel. Glad I didn't throw them out.


You could try dyeing boring colours to something brighter.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I have never thought of that. Good idea. Love the colors.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Well done. Like the color combo.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Well done. Like the color combo.


----------



## momcos (Jun 25, 2013)

How creative you are. I wish I had the patience to tear the strips and then finish the edges, but I'm too lazy. My sheets become drop cloths or donations, but your idea is better.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

I have been wanting to do this fa a long time myself. I have saved sheets and have had my sister saving them for me too. 

You have inspired me to get started. This will be my first new year project perhaps. My grandmother use to crochet "rag" rugs. My mother was the recipient of many and I remember she used them all over. I wish so much some of them would gave survived. How I would love to have had one of hers.


----------



## Mimi CindyB (Mar 3, 2013)

My mother did this years ago with double knit fabric because it would not fray. It was very colorful!


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

I am not good at crocheting, but I do use up torn, tired sheets with a braided rug. Quite easy. I just tear strips into about 2" wide strips, and then sit in front of the TV with a shoe and sock off, and start braiding! I keep a nice tension by putting the braided part between my big toe and the next one. When there is a large pool of braid, I take it to my trusty sewing machine and zigzag it together. I have found that it lays flatter if I use a flat piece of fabric or old towel to stitch it onto. It uses a lot of stash, but its better than letting it sit around and be unused. And fantastic for using up those old sheets.


----------



## GR. Gram (Feb 13, 2015)

great idea ! MY mom-in-law use to make pillow cases from the good sides and ends. and aprons from the back side of ''house dresses'' , good hem parts were new covers for old potholders. the rest was put into a sewed scrap bag for the ''rag man'' when he came by. any one remember those days? :lol: :thumbup: GR.GRAM


----------



## Cru (May 18, 2013)

Just what I have been anxious to start, and finally did. I am in a quilting group and we have lots of trimmings, yesterday I watched several youtube videos on this topic and got started. Plenty of room for your own creativity here. Width seemed to vary from 5/8" to 2". Still enjoying rugs that my Grandmother made in 60's.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

How do you do that? I love it.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

That will be a great rug.


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

I have finished the little mat as I ran out of flat sheets! And I have had enough of crochet! Next I want to try Pamela's rag rugs as I have never done that and always wanted to.


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

Your rug looks ace in your kitchen. 

Well done, now I want to learn how to do your technique! 

I spy a gecko!

I have a collection of ornamental geckos, they all have their own character.

Happy making &#128156;


----------

